# Two's Company (Story. I'm just gonna write it.)



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

I woke up to the tank bouncing and rolling. I couldn't see through the sloshing water and floating debris. Akira nudged the divider that stood between us, and I could just make out his orange fins. 

"Ren! What's happening?" He squealed as he gasped for air. Suddenly the movement stopped. Warm, clean water started to fill the tank. I noticed the heater was gone from our tank. I could see out through the glass again, and I was stunned. We were in a child's bedroom.

I didn't understand what was happening. We were swished up into nets and plopped into a small container.

A booming voice rumbled, "That'll suit you much better!" I squirmed in the small space until I could see the label.

"Betta hex," I read aloud, then asked, "Akira, are you okay?"

I couldn't hear Akira breathing. I turned to find him laying on the bottom of this death trap, motionless.

(Ill keep going, if you'd like)


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

I like it!!!!!!! Keep going!


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

I suddenly began to pound my body against the thin plastic that separated us. The current I created began to sway Akira's long, orange fins. I persisted until Akira tumbled onto his left side, and began rapidly breathing. 

Suddenly Akira swam in quick, reckless circles. 

"Ren?" Akira gasped, "Ren!"

I swam even closer to him, pressing myself against the glass. The water darkened as a hand wrapped around our tiny container. Suddenly we were in a cold, bright room. A bathroom. 

"Akira, are you okay?" I panted.

"Sure, I'm fine. That water just shocked me and it all went black for a minute."

Suddenly our water was almost gone, about 2 inches left. I watched it swirl down the sink drain. Dirty water is better than no water.

"Didn't want to spill you guys!" A female voice boomed as she sat us back in the same spot, in the dimly lit bedroom. I looked at our old tank. It was filled with other fish...

Goldfish.

Suddenly a boy, about 12 walked in. He gasped when he saw our disgusting, murky water. 

"What are you doing?" He yelled at the woman, probably his mother, "Those fish are going to die like that!"

"I just took them out because I wanted to put the goldfish in a big tank and my friend gave me them with the tank!"

"Well I'm gonna take them, Aunt Sara. I'll actually care for them. See you whenever." And he stormed out of the room with us under his arm, slamming the front door and running with us under his coat, to shield us from the rain.

What was happening to us? All I knew is I wasn't going to let Akira die.

As the boy ran, I drifted to sleep. I dreamed of being fry again. Of being happy.

In the dream, me and Akira were running from the net that scooped up our all too willing brothers and sisters. I watched as they were all put in jars. Little did they know, those jars were filled with untreated water. The water that killed them all.

Akira and I knew something was wrong, so we jumped in the cup with a large, red veiltail when he was sat next to the open-top bin we were in. Lucky for us, the water was dumped form the bin just after we got out.

We spent what seemed like weeks hiding in the fish's tank, until we were big enough to get out own tanks. Luckily, the red betta was in a 20 gallon by himself, so we didn't get eaten while we waited. I missed those days. When it was just Akira and me and nothing else mattered.

When I woke up I was in a different tank, and Akira was nowhere to be found.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm liking it! Keep going!


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

I took a second to gather information. I was in a ten gallon with a divider. Akira wasn't there. I was hungry. I was in a different bedroom. I needed to find Akira.

I scoped the room for what seemed like forever, when the boy walked in with a small kritterkeeper that was filled with water. He left again and came back with a bowl of water and a baggie of salt and poured to water into to keeper. To my surprise, Akira slid out of the bowl and into to keeper, where he rested on one of the large, live plants. The boy took the salt and put it in the water that remained in the bowl and stirred it with a spoon for a while, then poured it in with Akira.

A salt bath! So Akira was still alive then? I sure hoped so. I swam in circles until I realized how nice the tank was. A large, roomy log cave to hide under, lots of nice plants. I was absorbed in the tank, when I was startled by a loud splash. I turned to see Akira swimming slightly sideways in the portion of the tank next to me. At least he was alive enough to swim at all.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I like it! It was confusing at first, but it's starting to make sense.


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Here's what the bettas look like:
Akira







Ren (somewhere along these lines, red/cellophane butterfly, maybe light blue. His name means love so I want him to be pretty. Just dunno what yet. Ideas?)







I think I like that for Ren. they are brothers, after all. Any ideas?


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

lilyrazen said:


> Warm, clean water started to fill the tank. I noticed the heater was gone from our tank.


**Warm, clean water began to fill the tank, which had lost about half it's contents when we were moving. Someone had taken out our heater, but why? This had always been our home!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Are ya ganna write anymore? Please do!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm addicted!!!!!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Me too!


----------

